# advice on diet!!



## Girl about town (May 29, 2008)

Hey folks i was wondering if someone could advice me on my calorie intake, Normally when i want to lose a bit of weight i go to 1200kcal per day and eat mostly low fat , low sugar foods. However i have decided to join the gym again and going about 3-4 times a week, i ate 1200kcal today and i was starving , what kind of diet should i follow to ensure the weight drops off, i need to lose about 21lbs x


----------



## NatalieMT (May 29, 2008)

I'd think eating 1500/1600 might be better, will keep your metabolism going at a better rate but it's still a 'diet' if you get me, you won't feel excessively hungry and you'll have more energy to do more at the gym. Maybe look for some fun/healthy dieting recipes online, they're probably structured to keep you as full as possible. Also bananas as snacks are great, only 90 calories and they really do fill you up. Once you start getting down into the realms of 1000 calories a day though it becomes starvation if you continue it for a long period of time.

Losing 21lbs won't be easy but if you take it slowly and do it properly over a longer period of time then you're more likely to keep the weight off in the long run in my mind.

Trust me did the whole crash diet, lost 84lbs and ended up very very sick. When anyone says the word diet now I get all these alarms bells going off. I just wouldn't wish what happened to me on anyone else. Be careful and good luck!


----------



## Girl about town (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Trust me did the whole crash diet, lost 84lbs and ended up very very sick. When anyone says the word diet now I get all these alarms bells going off. I just wouldn't wish what happened to me on anyone else. Be careful and good luck!_

 
Thanks for the quick reply and good advice. I know 1500/1600 calories is the sensible amount, but somewhere in the back of my head i feel so disgusting ijust want to lose the weight so quickly. You brought me back down to earth though, it so not worth it!!. I suppose if i am burning 300kcal at the gym it still only gives me 1200kcal for my body to function x


----------



## NatalieMT (May 29, 2008)

Oh it's definitely not disgusting, seeing as an average day for a lady would be closer to 2000. I bet you have a great figure, maybe it's more about toning than losing? On 1200 though, burning 300 at the gym that leaves you with 900 and you burn off about 100 every hour just staying alive, breathing etc. So it takes it's toll!

Like I said when you keep doing that and reach the point where you have lost the weight you wanted it's so hard to revert back to a more normal days eating, because your body is so off whack you end up putting quite a few pounds back on and that's how the whole yoyo thing starts. Ugghh and that really sucks!


----------



## Girl about town (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Oh it's definitely not disgusting, seeing as an average day for a lady would be closer to 2000. I bet you have a great figure, maybe it's more about toning than losing? On 1200 though, burning 300 at the gym that leaves you with 900 and you burn off about 100 every hour just staying alive, breathing etc. So it takes it's toll!

Like I said when you keep doing that and reach the point where you have lost the weight you wanted it's so hard to revert back to a more normal days eating, because your body is so off whack you end up putting quite a few pounds back on and that's how the whole yoyo thing starts. Ugghh and that really sucks!_

 
I'll do the 1500 then defo a bit more sensible Thanks!!! x


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2008)

go to fitday.com and see what your activity level vs your caloric intake should be.


----------

